# Magneisium Preventive Corrosion



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After seeing a few threads of some reels gone bad and another inquiry , I figure I would post one of the simplest ways to prevent it.

This step is easy and besides helping your MG reel last longer , Shimano will give the the love as well, if it comes to warranty time.

I have 5 MG's and have had em for years. Take the reel off the pole when you travel and put em in a tube. ( Helps the high dollars rods ) 

Also, Kindly let the folks that may use the reels to be kind to it and watch the boat rash and the scratches. 

I don't let em out of my sight..LOL Magnesium


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

cool dAVE!! AS YOU KNOW THAT WAS MY POST! I DID NOT KNOW TO TIGHTEN TH EDRAG. THAT IS A NEW ONE TO ME WHICH I WILL DO FROM NOW ON. IT DOES MAKE SENSE


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> cool dAVE!! AS YOU KNOW THAT WAS MY POST! I DID NOT KNOW TO TIGHTEN TH EDRAG. THAT IS A NEW ONE TO ME WHICH I WILL DO FROM NOW ON. IT DOES MAKE SENSE


NP Craig.. The reels rock... Just got to take a bit extra care. Having the MG's is a reminder to assuring that I take care of em.

It is a simple as long as it gets done....


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I have always washed my reels that way and friends have told me that I was washing all the oil and grease out of it but I would argue that washing out the oil is better than allowing rust and corrosion to build. Guess I was right all along. I did not know about the tightening of the drag either but I will do so from now on because I do believe that I wash my drag grease out of my reels quicker than normal.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> cool dAVE!! AS YOU KNOW THAT WAS MY POST! I DID NOT KNOW TO TIGHTEN TH EDRAG. THAT IS A NEW ONE TO ME WHICH I WILL DO FROM NOW ON. IT DOES MAKE SENSE


Just make sure after washing to back off the drag so it doesnt get a memory in the washer..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Adding oil and grease is given part II...LOL You are right, have to keep that corrosion out ..


JohnnyWalkerRed said:


> I have always washed my reels that way and friends have told me that I was washing all the oil and grease out of it but I would argue that washing out the oil is better than allowing rust and corrosion to build. Guess I was right all along. I did not know about the tightening of the drag either but I will do so from now on because I do believe that I wash my drag grease out of my reels quicker than normal.


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

So do you guys take your line off after EVERY trip, then respool??


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Shake n Spay*

No to the line off question.

After talking with the Shimano Reel Technicians, last week, they mentioned another techniqe that has been used. Obtain a empty spray bottle and mix 25 % windex with amonia to 75 parts water. Just a shake n spray and wipe will do a better job than having to the steps above.


The_Hook said:


> So do you guys take your line off after EVERY trip, then respool??


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Have you guys ever heard of letting them sit in a chlorine pool? I know some people who only fish offshore and after every trip dunk them in the pool for a little while. They're still using calcuttas that are ten years old with no corrosion at all. Just wondering if anyone else does it. Thanks


----------



## freeisforme (May 27, 2010)

topwatrout said:


> Have you guys ever heard of letting them sit in a chlorine pool? I know some people who only fish offshore and after every trip dunk them in the pool for a little while. They're still using calcuttas that are ten years old with no corrosion at all. Just wondering if anyone else does it. Thanks


No such idea would ever cross my mind, chlorine is a corrosive, possibly worse than the salt water itself.

I've been using a 10% mix of Salt X after a freshwater rinse on all my tackle now for over 10 years, I've had no issues at all with corrosion.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

If you fish every day there will eventually be some corrosion either at the drain edges or the thumb bar, unless you take it apart and dry it inside.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Got my 50Mg torn apart right now. Was a little devastated when I opened it up at how corroded it was. I'll be doing a lot better job with the rinsing and Salt Away at the bay next week, as this has become a lot bigger job than I want to do every year.

I sent this reel to Shimano last year, and while they were servicing it, they replaced the drag washer. The one they put in there was hard black plastic. I had turned my drag down very tight last week, about as tight as I could. Anyway, when I was tearing the reel down, and was cleaning the grease off of this drag washer with a paper towel after dipping it in alcohol, it snapped in half.

I'm wondering if maybe tightening that drag down so tight might have caused this, or if you just think these new hard black plastic drag washers are a little more brittle and should be handled a little more carefully?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

black washer used by shimano is a dartanium washer, they are brittle to an extent , they also have to be greased lightly on both sides or they will stick to the gear if only greased on top.
I have these in all of our older curados and keep a couple on hand because of this problem, you can replace with a smoothie carbonex a little cheaper, but will probably have to order them. FTU should have the original type in stockat a little over $8. the last one I bought


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lay the washer flat on a paper towel and wipe it with another towel. Do not use any cleaners or alcohol. By having the washer flat you will not run the risk of breaking it while wiping it off.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Lay the washer flat on a paper towel and wipe it with another towel. Do not use any cleaners or alcohol. By having the washer flat you will not run the risk of breaking it while wiping it off.


I'll do that for sure the next time. Do you recommend not using cleaners or alcohol on all the hard black plastic parts, i.e., drag washer, drive gear, key washer, & clutch guard?

I also installed the 100B handle assembly on my 100BSV. It fit perfectly and I like the smaller handles a lot better. Thanks.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can use alcohol to clean other parts. I just do not recommend using anything on the drag washer. You simply need to wipe it off and regrease it. I know it sounds simple but that is all that is needed.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info.......this works great.
Tight Knot


----------

